# Obscure composers



## Andrew Grundy (Aug 13, 2017)

I have recently subscribed to unsung masters on u tube I would like to know what other people think of this channel


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Your channel I presume?


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Your channel I presume?


Its a very popular channel with 16,000 subscribers, I doubt it.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> Its a very popular channel with 16,000 subscribers, I doubt it.


I see. I didn't know that. Still, that doesn't mean this isn't the owner.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ST4...................................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ST4...................................


Does he own that again.....?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Does he own that again.....?


don't know I guess he could have the trade mark ?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I think the owner is Scandinavian. Lots of Scandinavian composers and I know some of the music are recordings from Swedish radio transmission.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Would that be high band or low band transmissions ??


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Would that be high band or low band transmissions ??


The Swedish radio channel for classical music P2 is only in FM. Can be recorded from Internet streaming too.


----------

